# Decals



## lsc (Jan 22, 2007)

I have some old dragray funny car kit and the decals are bad does anyone make these.
Thanks


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Scan them, Then print them on inkjet or laser printer with proper decal paper.


----------



## lsc (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks I will try that. I just tought someone remade them.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

There are a lot of them available on eBay. 

eBay decals

This is just the automotive listings for them. You should be able to narrow it down from there with what you are looking for.

Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Isc,

If you cannot find them and you do not have the capability to "touch-up" the image for printing, send me the .jpg of it and I will clean up the image. I will need to know the original size (length & width).


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I hate to give away this spot but I'm sure many of you already know about him, lots of killer old kits and lots of decals, all kind of cool stuff I know I have gotten many of them off him LOTS OF DECALS, all like new and he will make you a good deal. THE MORE YOU BUY.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

http://shop.ebay.com/gmscustoms/m.html


----------

